# What do you know about seltzer bottles?



## mgardziella (Jun 2, 2009)

I have recently acquired my first seltzer bottle and have some questions.  How do you get the metal spigot off, is it possible?  There is one on ebay that has me really curious, the metal part is from Lansing, Mich, but the glass bottle part is from Kansas City.  How would you interpret that?  Also, were there deposits on seltzer bottles?  Thanks for any info.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Matt,
 They made a special tool for removing the metal top, but I've found that they can often be removed by hand. If you look at the metal parts carefully, you'll see a ridge at the bottom of the metal (just above where you can see glass on the neck). Hold that ridge with one hand while you unscrew the entire top portion. If it is too tight, stop so that you don't break it. Usually, they come right off. They were designed to be removed for cleaning and re-filling. I'll post a picture or two to show this better.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 2, 2009)

Matt,
 Grab the bottle by the neck and hold the ridge in place with the top of your hand.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 2, 2009)

Next. Grab the spout and turn the top counter-clockwise. It will unthread and you'll see the two pieces of the ridge pull apart.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 3, 2009)

The stamping in the metal spigot usually matches the name brand of the company etched onto the bottle. However, the bottles were returnable, glass breaks, things happen, and they turn up with mis-matched tops and bottoms from time to time. If you see a top metal spigot piece from a company that you are interested in, chances are that there are seltzers out there from them somewhere.


----------



## mgardziella (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  Your diagram of how to get the top off was rather helpful.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 3, 2009)

Helpful indeed!! That was good info!![] WTG BOB!!


----------

